# route add : "SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable"

## kosine

I want to connect to school's wireless network,

driver module is loaded, essid, ip are all fine.

```
~#iwconfig eth1 essid "essid name"

~#dhcpcd eth1

~#ipconfig -a

eth0 ......(no ip address)

eth1 ...

        inet addr:10.231.82.72 Bcast:10.231.87.255 Mask:255.255.248.0

~#route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination  Gateway          Genmask           Flags Metric Ref  Use Iface

10.231.80.0  *                    255.255.248.0    U        0       0      0    eth1

loopback      localhost          255.0.0.0           UG     0       0      0     lo

default         10.231.80.254  0.0.0.0    UG      0        0       0      0     eth1

```

as said in school's webpage, I have to add a gateway:

```
~#route add -host 156.A.B.1 gw 10.231.72.254

SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable

```

but I can ping them:

```
~#ping 156.A.B.1

...

64 bytes from 156.A.B.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=127 time=18.6ms

64 bytes from 156.A.B.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=127 time=2.59ms

...

~#ping 10.231.72.254

...

64 bytes from 156.A.B.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=255 time=26.5ms

64 bytes from 156.A.B.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=255 time=3.09ms

...

```

any ideal ?

----------

## groovin

a bit confused, i see what your ip is, so youre trying to connect to the 156.A.B.0 network via 10.231.72.254 ?

----------

## kosine

10.*.*.* is local network, I think it's for wireless connection.

we are using VPN.

----------

## Casper Gasper

Well, if you can ping them and get a reply, traffic is being routed properly to/from the destination via your default gateway, so you don't need to add the routing entry.

  What isn't working?

 Casper.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Kosine,

```
route add -host 156.A.B.1 gw 10.231.72.254 eth1
```

may work better.

----------

## kosine

NeddySeagoon,

Thank you

----------

